# Should I let the chick stay?



## chicken12 (Dec 31, 2014)

Im new to the baby chick hatching thing and I have my first baby chick due pretty soon. I was wondering if I should let it stay with the momma after it hatches or should I take it into my own hands like when you buy baby chicks at the store? Any help would be great!! Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens are very social creatures and they do best when with their own kind. Since this is a single chick it should stay with its mom. Depending on where you live and your set up you might have to make allowances for the cold. I always had warming stations for my chicks that hatched in Winter. They would hunker under it when the mom was off doing whatever. Once they warmed up, they would rejoin her.


----------



## chicken12 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok thanks you! One more thing, i have a rooster that is sometimes really protective over the flock, would I have to worry about the rooster killing it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First, peep and mom should not be out free ranging during the Winter. At least not until its quite a bit older.

Some males are very paternal and are no threat to chicks. Some are not. The only way you'll know is to see his reaction when he sees it. Most will lower their heads to investigate a peep and when the peep reaches for their wattles will freeze in place and let the peeps poke at them. Some will even brood them.


----------



## chicken12 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok thanks for the help! I appreciate it


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

I've had mother hens hatch and brood chicks when it was in the 20s Fahrenheit. 

If you find it inconvenient to feed and water the chicks what they need (higher protein and low calcium) it may be best to separate but if there's only one, I'd leave it with the mom.

Late fall 2012, I had a hen go broody and hatched 3 chicks. About a week later it was going to get into the single digits. I decided to put them in a brooder indoors when they were just over a week old.
About 2 weeks later, the weather warmed into the 30s. I carried the chicks back outside in a cage. 
The reunion was amazing. She ran to the cage and was clearly ecstatic. I guess she thought she had lost them forever. One of the chicks is now my primary rooster - since mink killed the older ones.


----------

